# Yahoo- Polly's story: Susan Rule lost her daughter to an eating disorder (Johnson City Press)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

When Polly Williams looked in the mirror, she didnâ€™t see beauty nor did she see herself for who she really was â€" a smart, humorous woman full of hope and grace, battling a terrible disease.View the full article


----------

